# Boomstar or SEM Pro?



## tmm (May 8, 2016)

I was set on picking up a Boomstar 5089 or SE80 (prob the SE80), but then I learned about the SEM Pro w/ MIDI-CV, which is in the same ballpark price-wise.

Any recommendations? From what I can tell via web demos, they all sound phenomenal.


----------



## ed buller (May 8, 2016)

Moog Mother 32 ....about half the price too. It's fabulous

e


----------



## Wes Antczak (May 8, 2016)

SEM Pro with a Mother32 would be sweet.


----------



## tmm (May 8, 2016)

Okay Wes, getting a little carried away . So you guys think the SEM over the SE80?


----------



## chimuelo (May 8, 2016)

SEM is wicked.
Possibly the fattest bastard out there for having 2 oscillators.
I prefer 3 or 2 with a Sub Oscillator.
But an Oberheim made by the man himself is outrageously large.


----------



## tmm (May 8, 2016)

I get that impression... I'd been passively eyeing the Prophet-6 for a bit, too, and happened across a YT vid comparing the Prophet-6 to the OB6. That was the first time Oberheim really caught my attention. They both sounded good, but the OB6's tone was massive.


----------



## mike_solar (May 8, 2016)

If you are in LA, you can go to Perfect Circuit Audio and A/B the Prophet-6 against the OB6. I was looking to also try an SEM Pro but they didn't seem to have one. Both DSI's were amazing but I walked out with a Prophet desktop module. Incredibly happy!! Wondering how the SEM compares in fatness to a Moog Sub Phatty or Sub-37, if such a comparison is to be made.


----------



## gjelul (May 8, 2016)

Just got the P6. Cannot compare it to OB-6. Both are great units and I am planning to have both.


----------

